# Grow Room Smells



## StonedCold (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Guys.  My grow will consist of a few types, mostly based on desired highs and the smell that will be given off during flowering.  If you have any experience with White Widow, Blue Mystic, Top 44, White Skunk, Master Kush, Big Bud, or Aura Indica, information on the smell they give off while growing (flowering) would be GREATLY appreciated.  I plan on narrowing down that field based on your answers, so please anything you can contribute, go... especially the "SMELLS!"...

Thanks in advance for your responses.  I can't wait to contribute:bong1: .....sorry..... a journal in the upcoming months.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Well out of the strains you have listed we have only grown one and that is White Widow. IMHO doesn't smell that bad at all during veg or flower and the high is killer. White Widow is the best bud we have grown to date and i would say a must for any grower.  *


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had mixed reviews about White Widow, but I really wanted to try it.  What made me hesitant, was the description of White Widow on the Gypsy Nirvana site... "If a plant could have a strong body odour then the White Widow needs a deodorant."  I wasn't sure if they were referring to the lit smell, or the grow smell...  Thanks a lot!


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 25, 2007)

I PM'd Stoney for a quick response.  This was what he wrote me.

"Of the strains you mention, I've grown both Big Bud and Aurora Indica. In fact, I have a crop of Aurora Indica that I'll be harvesting on Feb 9th.

Big Bud has a light musky odor to it in flower. It's almost sexual in it's nature.

Aurora Indica is now in full flower in my grow room. It's got a down home dirt weed/hash smell to it. It even smells strong. It makes a lot of people sneeze.

Good luck on your quest man. Remember, on a multi-strain grow, you have to plan by starting yor late flowering plants first. Then LST, HST them to keep even with the Indicas. Time them all to harvest on the same day."

Thanks!


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 5, 2007)

Well through research and such I've come to some conclusions.... Blue Mystic apparently is pretty pungent is smell, although the exact smell I don't believe is skunky or weed-like at all.  Top44 tends to be low odor and faint.


----------

